# Rogan claims the teletubbie chair



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

What a cutie! You'd be surprised what they can fit into when they get bigger. One of our dogs was convinced he was a lap dog, even though he weighed over 40 pounds.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Aww so cute! Doesn't look like it'll be much longer before he's outgrown his chair!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What a silly pup!

I bet he'll still try to curl up! I've seen spoos curl up into tiny balls right next to cats doing the same thing, and there's not much of a size difference because they have so much legs, that when they're tucked in they look like smaller dogs!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Soooooooooo cute.


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

That's ADORABLE!!! So cute...thanks for sharing!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

He looks really sweet! Bindi still climbs into the little kids chair and bed. It's an amazing site and quite laughable! Besides her laying on top of the couch back like the little kids do.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Too Funny! He looks like a King in his TeleTubbie thrown! What a goof! Course he does look pretty comfy.


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww he is just to cute. I think I know the answer to my question. He will soon out grow that chair. His eyes are adorable. 

Debby


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

He is SO gorgeous!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, how cute!!


----------

